# Continuing Education and Refresher courses for EMT-B Recertification



## gtmemt (May 25, 2011)

Well, I'm just a little confused about the whole Refresher / CEU thing and maybe I am just making it harder that it really is lol. My question is this. If I earn , lets say, 2.0 credit hours from an online course in Cardiac emergencies that is CECBEMS and state approved and they send me a completion certificate for the credit, which section on my NREMT user login do I apply these credits? are they applied to the "Continuing Education"? or are they applied to the "Refresher" Section? I have heard that only so many CEU can be from an online source if applied to the CE section and visa versa. Also, I am looking at the online NREMT site and one of the re-certification requirements are listed as follows

(2) Continuing education topical hours
EMT refresher may be completed by continuing
education* and must include the following:
• Preparatory ........................................ 1 hour
• Airway ............................................... 2 hours
• OB, Infants, Children ........................ 2 hours
• Patient Assessment ............................ 3 hours
• Medical/Behavioral ..............................4 hours
• Trauma ................................................ 4 hours
• Elective .............................................. 8 hours
TOTAL ................................................ 24 hours

So this looks like it is telling me that CEU's can be used toward the refresher requirements, but I have also been told otherwise.... I need a little guidance please lol.

Thanks.


----------



## rescue99 (May 25, 2011)

gtmemt said:


> Well, I'm just a little confused about the whole Refresher / CEU thing and maybe I am just making it harder that it really is lol. My question is this. If I earn , lets say, 2.0 credit hours from an online course in Cardiac emergencies that is CECBEMS and state approved and they send me a completion certificate for the credit, which section on my NREMT user login do I apply these credits? are they applied to the "Continuing Education"? or are they applied to the "Refresher" Section? I have heard that only so many CEU can be from an online source if applied to the CE section and visa versa. Also, I am looking at the online NREMT site and one of the re-certification requirements are listed as follows
> 
> (2) Continuing education topical hours
> EMT refresher may be completed by continuing
> ...



2.0 hours under medical emergencies whether you meet them via refresher or CE. Refresher is a fancy way of saying you got all of your CE's in one organized program.


----------



## gtmemt (May 25, 2011)

rescue99 said:


> 2.0 hours under medical emergencies whether you meet them via refresher or CE. Refresher is a fancy way of saying you got all of your CE's in one organized program.



So then can I accomplish ALL my 72 hr re-certification requirements completely through Online CE Courses?


----------



## rescue99 (May 25, 2011)

gtmemt said:


> So then can I accomplish ALL my 72 hr re-certification requirements completely through Online CE Courses?



Not necessarily. You need so-many practicals and certain in person, gotta have's. The NR makes it pretty clear on its renewal material. The renewal application/CE documentation for states and NR all read fairly clear. N'joy


----------

